# Just moved to Ireland and looking for clinic



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hi. We just moved to Ireland, Letterkenny area. 
Had our girl through ICSI 5 years ago. Lived abroad then, so no clue about UK or Irish clinics.

Looking into to try one more time. Belfast is closer than Dublin, but may be worse a longer travel? 

We need TESA as well. My plan is - send hubby for Tesa and if there is still swimmers, freeze it and start when we ready. Did fresh one ladt time( egg collection and tesa the same day), but it was nerve wrecking 

Any recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hiya hon

I don't have any clinic recommendations (sorry) but just wanted to say that your outline plan sounds smart and that's what we did. Best of luck that your husband's procedure finds swimmers.


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Elka82,
You should try GCRM in Belfast.  You can have some of your scans etc at Letterkenny hospital, they use it for those living in that area. You can also have scans at ballykelly hospital, also used as satellite clinic. Currently having my 2nd ivf with GCRM and very happy with them. Give them a call, they will be happy to discuss options. 
Good luck.


----------



## MelanieAlma (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi Elka82,
Are you considering foreign clinics?
p.s. out of interest where did you do ICSI?


----------

